# nhl home ice nad other xm channels on sirius this morning.



## Hasek (Dec 9, 2006)

I recently bought a dodge durango with a sirius radio preinstalled. I believe it's still in demo mode, since I haven't signed up for any programming yet. Today I was scanning through the channels and found on channel 208 that NHL Live was on. I knew that was an xm only channel, I did a lot of research on this being a hockey fan. I didn't know if this was new today, since everything I have read said the channels were starting on oct. 6th.

p.s. cbs hockey night in canada radio started yesterday on channel 122 as well, good week for hockey fans who have sirius!!

p.s.s I guess you can sign up now as well

http://www.sirius.com/bestofxm


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yep same with XM subs as of today you can sign up for best of Sirius. I just did.


----------

